# Memory card for 5D IV - 64GB Lexar 1066?



## xps (Sep 18, 2016)

I am looking for two new CF cards for my 5D IV. 
My choice: Lexar CompactFlash Card (CF) Professional UDMA 1066x 64GB (It is 25% off today)
Is this fast enough for 4K?


On http://www.cameramemoryspeed.com this card is one of the fastest.


----------



## hovland (Oct 8, 2016)

xps said:


> I am looking for two new CF cards for my 5D IV.
> My choice: Lexar CompactFlash Card (CF) Professional UDMA 1066x 64GB (It is 25% off today)
> Is this fast enough for 4K?
> 
> ...



I have the 256Gb Lexar 1066x, and it works fine with 4k


----------



## Besisika (Oct 8, 2016)

xps said:


> I am looking for two new CF cards for my 5D IV.
> My choice: Lexar CompactFlash Card (CF) Professional UDMA 1066x 64GB (It is 25% off today)
> Is this fast enough for 4K?
> 
> ...


Yes, works on 1DX II so you should be fine. I own two, for both video and still.


----------



## xps (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for your reply.
It works fine, indeed. No visible difference to the more expensive Sandisk cards.

Works in my cam now for some weeks. File count is >10k now. 
I´ll try filming the next days, when the weather gets better again...


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 8, 2016)

xps said:


> I am looking for two new CF cards for my 5D IV.
> My choice: Lexar CompactFlash Card (CF) Professional UDMA 1066x 64GB (It is 25% off today)
> Is this fast enough for 4K?
> 
> ...



Got one for my 1DX, shot thousands of pics, works just fine, and fast.

Scott


----------

